# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  SERGIO (Second Edition Robot for Generic Indoor Operations), service and care taking robot, Tech United, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Tech United

Tech United Eindhoven @Home 2015 Team
Description Paper

AMIGO (Autonomous Mate for IntelliGent Operations), service and care taking robot, predecessor of SERGIO

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup German Open 2015 - Day 1 

Published on Apr 25, 2015




> AMIGO and SERGIO did well on the first day with a second place the next days will be exciting

----------


## Airicist

German Open Magdeburg 2015 day 2 

Published on Apr 26, 2015




> This succesful day got us in first position

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> participation of team Tech United (TU Eindhoven) in the @HOME league at the world championships RoboCup 2015 in Hefei, China. Tech United, present with AMIGO and SERGIO, became 4th after a crippling wi-fi connection during the finals.

----------

